# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  El proyecto de pesca deportiva en Oña lleva un año paralizado

## Jonasino

> Se cumple un año del inicio de las obras para la construcción de un río y lago artificial en los terrenos de la antigua piscifactoría del complejo monacal de San Salvador de Oña. Sin embargo, la actuación se paralizó poco después sin motivo aparente. Según explica el alcalde de la villa Condal, Arturo Pérez, «no sabemos nada del porqué se hizo el foso y no se ha continuado». Por ello, el regidor entiende que si no se tiene previsto avanzar «debería volver a dejarse el terreno como estaba», ya que «con las lluvias se ha creado una charca y en verano pueden proliferar los mosquitos y afectar a los vecinos».
> 
> Asimismo, recuerda que el terreno pertenece a la Diputación Provincial, por lo que es deber de la Institución informar al Consistorio sobre los motivos de la paralización, amén de promover las medidas que considere necesarias si no se van a retomar las obras.
> 
> El proyecto, promovido por la empresa Pesca y Ocio S.C, tenía como objetivo facilitar la pesca con fines deportivos en el lago artificial e incluir un centro de recepción de pescadores. La inversión en este proyecto se estimó en torno a los 40.000 euros y el diseño, tanto del río como del lago, se concibió para facilitar la pesca de los visitantes.
> 
> Así pues, el lago tendría forma irregular para un mejor aprovechamiento de la pesca. Además, en el río -con una anchura reducida- se construirían pequeñas cascadas para superar los desniveles y no superar el metro y medio de profundidad en ninguna de las dos actuaciones. En el mes de junio del pasado año se inició el movimiento de tierras para su acondicionamiento, una de las iniciativas de captación de visitantes más novedosa en la comarca, que en esos momentos ya experimentaba un cierto retraso sobre lo inicialmente previsto.
> 
> Cabe recordar que el terreno sobre el que se construiría el área de pesca deportiva es propiedad de la Diputación y fue adjudicado por 10 años a la empresa Genética y Ovas, que proyecta reabrir la antigua piscifactoría del complejo con fines de investigación.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elcorreodeburgos.com/noti...do_126462.html

----------

Los terrines (09-jun-2016)

----------

